# back on loronex !!!



## JBERCH (Feb 1, 2001)

I have finally been able to get a new rx for the little blue pill !!! Life is livable again.







My md says that I have the most severe case he has ever seen and I have had it for 25 years.I am able to live my life on only a half tablet per day in the morning. Please !! new users be careful with dosage. It will only take a few deaths from dosage errors for the FDA to pull it from the market again !!!I thank God that I have insurance that covers LOTRONEX with a reasonable co-pay. The price without insurance is 375.00 PER MONTH !!! isn't that absurd?? when it first came out it was only 160.00 per month.


----------

